# Vitamin D3



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been on vitamin D3 for a while now because of a low supply i have in my body. And my dp has been feeling a lot better.
You guys should get your blood work done and see if you are low on anything, especially Vitamin D3. I take 4000 IU a day. You can actually take more if you would like to.
-Zach


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I take 125,000 UI a month

I'm overly deficient and still under the ideal levels


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

thats insane, most reports say anything over 4 grams a day could cause serious health effects.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I was talking to my shrink and he said it is very hard to overdose on D3


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> I have been on vitamin D3 for a while now because of a low supply i have in my body. And my dp has been feeling a lot better.
> You guys should get your blood work done and see if you are low on anything, especially Vitamin D3. I take 4000 IU a day. You can actually take more if you would like to.
> -Zach


What were your Vitamin D levels when you had your blood work taken? Mine was 20 and my doctor stated I was deficient today. I started taking Nature Made 2000ui immediately.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

staples said:


> What were your Vitamin D levels when you had your blood work taken? Mine was 20 and my doctor stated I was deficient today. I started taking Nature Made 2000ui immediately.


I don't know the levels for sure, but the doc said i was really low. So i started taking some of my moms vitamin d3 then bought my own.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> thats insane, most reports say anything over 4 grams a day could cause serious health effects.


An overdose is 50,000UI a day but continued every day over a long period of time
which is why overdoses are rare


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

DiscoStick said:


> An overdose is 50,000UI a day but continued every day over a long period of time
> which is why overdoses are rare


Yeah, thats what my doc said.


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

My doctor, without my asking, sent me for a Vitamin D blood test. Just did it so we don't have results, but I'm hopeful that this is part of my problem. If I can take one less pharmaceutical to get better, I'll be thrilled!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i was tested in may of 2009 and i was at 17 nano-grams per milliliter which is extremely deficient. you're supposed to be at 50 ng per ml. i took 2,000 iu's daily and got plenty of sun exposure for the duration of the summer and into late fall with no improvement to my DP. while it's good to keep up on your vitamin D, i don't think anyone should expect it to radically impact there DP.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> i was tested in may of 2009 and i was at 17 nano-grams per milliliter which is extremely deficient. you're supposed to be at 50 ng per ml. i took 2,000 iu's daily and got plenty of sun exposure for the duration of the summer and into late fall with no improvement to my DP. while it's good to keep up on your vitamin D, i don't think anyone should expect it to radically impact there DP.


The reason i take d3 is because i live way up north and during the winter there is like no sun lol


----------



## Not A Doctor (Jun 14, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> I take 125,000 UI a month
> 
> I'm overly deficient and still under the ideal levels


If you're taking that much vit D and you're still deficient, I believe it is cause for concern as your body may not be absorbing it properly. This can occur when taking supplements, so if that is what you're taking I recommend seeking alternative sources of vitamin D: moderate exposure to sunlight and a diet enriched with foods rich in Vit D.

The dose you are taking is higher than the normal dose given to treat a deficiency, so I recommend speaking with your prescribing physician to explore alternative routes.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Not A Doctor said:


> If you're taking that much vit D and you're still deficient, I believe it is cause for concern as your body may not be absorbing it properly. This can occur when taking supplements, so if that is what you're taking I recommend seeking alternative sources of vitamin D: moderate exposure to sunlight and a diet enriched with foods rich in Vit D.
> 
> The dose you are taking is higher than the normal dose given to treat a deficiency, so I recommend speaking with your prescribing physician to explore alternative routes.


Well they don't really seem that concerned because vitamin D isn't the most important one around
My diet is full of it though and I make sure I get out in the sun when I can
But my levels are very low when I'm not on the stuff 
And when I am they're not quite high enough even
So idk I'll ask my new doctor when I move


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

My doc just brought up to me today that I am extremely deficient of vitamin D. Shit I am basically low on everything, I'm going to rob a GNC and start downing every supplement known to man. That should make a difference.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

how are you deficient? you live on the beach! lol, if your deficient then were all in trouble.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

who knows, what does the beach have to do with it?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> who knows, what does the beach have to do with it?


although this question was directed towards Tommy, im going to go ahead and give my two cents. the beach has a great amount of sunlight which carries a good source of Vitamin D. I think what Tommy meant was, how can you live by the beach (which has so much sunlight aka Vitamin D) and still be deficient? Correct me if im wrong Tommy.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> although this question was directed towards Tommy, im going to go ahead and give my two cents. the beach has a great amount of sunlight which carries a good source of Vitamin D. I think what Tommy meant was, how can you live by the beach (which has so much sunlight aka Vitamin D) and still be deficient? Correct me if im wrong Tommy.


yup, thats what i meant.


----------

